# Kann sich ein Dialer einwählen, obwohl ich DSL hab?



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich hab mal eine wichtige Frage:
Ich habe heute eine Website besucht auf der man in ein Feld 'OK' eingeben musste um in den speziellen Bereich zu kommen, allerdings bemerkte ich, dass unter diesem Feld ,,Einwahl kostet 29,95 €" stand und ich habe sofort abgebochen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob sich der Dialer eingewählt hat. Ich habe DSL un gehe über einen Router ins i-Net, kostet mich diese einwahl jetzt 29,95€, oder bin ich, dadurch, dass ich DSL habe geschützt?

Bitte helft mir, denn ich habe wenig Lust, diesen Betrag zu zahlen
Danke im voraus.

WiZO


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 Juni 2004)

da das leben ein hund ist  8)  einfach mal die suchfunktion benutzen  .
ist hier schon duzentmal durchgekaut worden :roll: .


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

der hinweis auf die suchfunktion ist ja nett gemeint, aber selbst nach langer suche, konnte ich auf die frage: *was passiert, wenn ich als dsl nutzer bei einer dialer seite im anmelde fenster auf OK klicke?*, keine antwort finden!
eine kurze antwort wäre nett!  

gruß
holger


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Holger F. schrieb:
			
		

> *was passiert, wenn ich als dsl nutzer bei einer dialer seite im anmelde fenster auf OK klicke?*




Unter der Vorraussetzung, dass Ihr PC nicht über ein aktives (ISDN-)Modem mit dem Telefonanschluss verbunden ist, ist jede Einwahl ausgeschlossen.

Zu den technischen Hintergründen Google.de verwenden. Die Sache ist oft und ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

Holger F. schrieb:
			
		

> der hinweis auf die suchfunktion ist ja nett gemeint, aber selbst nach langer suche, konnte ich auf die frage: *was passiert, wenn ich als dsl nutzer bei einer dialer seite im anmelde fenster auf OK klicke?*, keine antwort finden!



So ganz scheinst du nicht alles gelesen zu haben. Nochmals zum x-ten Mal, ein Dialer kann sich installieren 
falls kein weiterer "normaler" Zugang (analog oder  ISDN) besteht , kann finanziell nicht passieren,
es können aber nervige Störungen bei dem Zugang zum Netz (DSL) eintreten, die vielgestaltig
sein können, und deren Beschreibung  den Rahmen dieses Forum sprengen 

Daher ist es empfehlenswert mit den bekannten Mitteln die Installation von Dialern 
von vornherein zu verhindern.

tf


----------



## netty (6 Juli 2004)

_Hallo.....bis vor kurzem hab ich auch nicht gewußt, daß sich Dialer über DSL einwählen können. Kann es aber und das ist richtig sch..... Hatte nämlich auch einen, allerdings hat er sich nicht angekündigt, sodaß ich ihn hätte blockieren können oder das ein OK-Fenster aufgegangen ist, was ich hätte abbrechen können. Ich mag zwar Blond sein, aber selbst mein Nortonprogramm hat es nicht bemerkt, also kann ich nicht so dumm sein    wenn man in manchen Links guckt, steht es auch, das selbst DSL nicht mehr sicher davor ist._


----------



## Counselor (6 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> *Dealer über DSL einwählen*


Wenn der Dealer an deinen DSL Anschluß rankommt, dann kann er natürlich auf deine Kosten surfen


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2004)

Hallo Netty,

ganz schön schräg, was du da von dir gibst... in zweierlei Hinsicht sogar 

DSL IST vor Dealern sicher, du bekommst kein Koks über die Leitung geliefert!!

Sogar vor einem Dialer ist DSL sicher.

Nur wenn du neben DSL noch andere Zugangsmöglichkeiten offen lässt, wie z.B. ein Faxzugang via Modem/ISDN oder eine Telefonanlage am PC ist, dann schlägt der Dialer zu. Aber nicht via DSL, sondern eben über den anderen Weg.  Also selbst dafür sorgen, das DSL dann auch NUR DSL am PC ist. Dann kommt der Dialer zwar rein, aber nicht wieder raus.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> _wenn man in manchen Links guckt, steht es auch, das selbst DSL nicht mehr sicher davor ist._



wo ? 

tf


----------



## Dino (6 Juli 2004)

Links hin, Links her! Eigentlich ist es sch...egal, wo das steht, wenn es schlichtweg falsch ist, weil technisch unmöglich.
MERKE: Es gibt nur einen einzigen Zusammenhang zwischen Telefonie und DSL, nämlich, dass beide denselben Draht verwenden. Das war es dann aber auch schon!
DSL stellt keine Wählverbindung dar! Es handelt sich vielmehr um eine Netzwerkverbindung.
Dass das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hat, lässt sich u.a. auch daran erkennen, dass man z.B. bei der Kobination Analog-Telefonie+DSL gleichzeitig surfen und Telefonieren kann.

Wo es trotz DSL zu Einwahlen gekommen ist, stellt sich immer (!!!) am Ende heraus, dass irgendeine weitere Verbindung des PCs mit der Telefonie bestanden hat.
Da wäre z.B. das immer noch im PC vorhandene Modem als Relikt auf der Vor-DSL-Zeit, das immer noch mit der Telefonsteckdose verbunden ist, aber seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr genutzt und schlicht vergessen wurde. Mancher hat auch vergessen, es abzuklemmen, nachdem er seiner Versicherung etc. ein Fax geschickt hat.
Und schließlich gibt es DSL-Systeme, die als Highlight ein ISDN-Modem beinhalten, das bei DSL-Ausfall hilfsweise eingreifen kann (Fallback). Besitzer solcher Anlagen scheinen die teuer erkauften Features ihrer Anlage oft gar nicht zu kennen. RTFM (=Read the fucking Manual!)
Wenn wir hier davon reden, dass DSL sicher ist, dann beziehen wir diese Aussage auf ein Standard-DSL ohne Schmankerln. Sprich:

Computer mit Netzwerkkarte <-> Netzwerkkabel <-> DSL-Modem <-> Splitter <-> Anschlussdose


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Links hin, Links her! Eigentlich ist es sch...egal, wo das steht, wenn es schlichtweg falsch ist,
> weil technisch unmöglich.



Hast ja absolut recht, aber es würde mich doch interessieren, ob es Sites gibt die einen solchen
 Blödsinn verbreiten    oder ob das vorsätzlich falsche  Behauptungen sind , um hier die Leser zu verunsichern 
und zum x-ten Mal das DSL-UFO Märchen verbreiten wollen, nach dem Motto, wenn man das lange
und oft  genug erzählt, glaubt´s doch der eine  oder andere 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

In dem Zusammenhang Dialerschutz bei DSL: 

Ich habe eben noch eine ISDN-Anlage via USB mit dem PC verbunden. Zum einen, um die Anlage einstellen zu können (Rufumleitungen, -weiterschaltungen etc.) und zum anderen bei DSL-Ausfall via ISDN Zugang im I-Net arbeiten zu können. Nun ist das CAPI-Controll aus dem Autostart entfernt (es muss explizit vor einem Zugriff auf ISDN-Anlage manuell aktiviert werden). Dies sollte nun ja eigentlich ausreichen um einen automatischen Einwählvorgang eines unbemerkten Dialers zu verhindern, oder? Zum anderen läuft Zonealarm welcher eigentlich jeden Zugriff auf das I-Net anzeigen sollte?

Ist das nun sicher nach normalen Ermessen oder sollte man hier noch was einbauen?

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Softwarelösungen sind nie 100 Prozent sicher. USB-Kabel abziehen ist sicherer. PC nur über LAN, W-LAN oder NUR-DSL-USB-Modem anschließen. Dann kann auch kein Dialer auf das Telefonnetz zugreifen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

DSL=Dialer sichere Leitung

nicht von mir, aber hier aus dem Forum (wo????)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zum anderen bei DSL-Ausfall via ISDN Zugang im I-Net arbeiten zu können



Der letzte Ausfall von DSL war bei mir etwa vor 3 Jahren.  Wozu soll so eine fallback Lösung auf ISDN denn heute noch gut sein?!?  Und eine popelige Weiterleitung kann man auch mit ein paar Tasten am Telefon bzw. der Anlage einstellen.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der letzte Ausfall von DSL war bei mir etwa vor 3 Jahren.  Wozu soll so eine fallback Lösung auf ISDN denn heute noch gut sein?!?


Tja und mein DSL Ausfall war grade vor 2 Wochen für ganze 3 Tage. Telekomfehler   Aber ich konnte dann auch mit Modem zumindest das wichtigste erledigen  
Da kann dann zumindest so eine Fallbackfunktion Sinnvoll sein, weil es die Arbeit der Modeminstallation erspart, mit zugehöriger Fehlersuche, weil das letzte Modem-Installieren schon Jahre zurücklag.
 Es "kann" also durchaus Sinn machen, ist aber SEHR gefährlich....
Nur ist das von den Herstellern ja nicht als Abzockfalle gedacht sondern als Ausfallsicherheit und Kundenservice.


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Es "kann" also durchaus Sinn machen, ist aber SEHR gefährlich....


Nicht gefährlicher als jeder andere normale ISDN Zugang, wenn dieser so gesichert ist,
wie das jeder ISDN-pur (oder  analog) User tun sollte. Das gilt natürlich auch für diejenigen 
Anwender ,  die ISDN  einsetzen (müssen), um Faxe empfangen/versenden zu können. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juli 2004)

Das sehr gefährlich bezieht sich auch eher auf die Funktion die ein normaler User in dem Ding nicht vermutet und so ohne Schutz dasteht. Aber mit deinen Ergänzungen ist das ein sehr nützliches ungefährliches Tool


----------



## netty (16 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> netty schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guck unter www.internetfallen.de und da kannst Du alles nachlesen.
Ich habe lediglich das zitiert, was ich gelesen habe und das ist Nachweisbar, ob es wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es gibt viele Vermutungen, nur wie wählen sie sich ein? Dialer laufen übern PC (soviel ich weiß). Bin nicht die PC-Expertin und außerdem, kann sich jeder mal vertippen (mit dem Dealer) bin nicht so Blond, daß ich die Dt.Rechtschreibung nicht beherrsche. Nun warte ich auf eine Erklärung von Dir. Hast ja immer eine parat.


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> Guck unter www.internetfallen.de und da kannst Du alles nachlesen.



Zeig mir die Stelle, wo das dort stehen soll. 
Bevor du hier weiter Unfug verbreitest,  lies erstmal die Infos hier.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351


 tf


----------



## [email protected] (17 Juli 2004)

Unter internetfallen.de habe ich nichts zum Thema DSL gefunden, die Seite scheint sowieso recht veraltet zu sein:



> Bis zu 300,- € pro Einwahl



/edit: Ah, jetzt habe ich doch was gefunden:


> DSL und Linux sind die zur Zeit noch einzigen, 100 % sichere Methoden, vor jedem Dialer .


Also nix mit "DSL-Dialern"...


----------

